# 7500-9000 points specials



## MollyBuzz (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

As someone sho is STILL on the fence about buying into an RCI Points resale..would a current RCI points member be willing to give me an example of what might be available say within 45 days from now, of any of the 7500-9000 points specials?  If I could log in and see these myself as a non-member, I would..

I'm just curious to find out if, at a random time like now, would there be the kind of thing I am after (say a week in Las Vegas eg. Summer Bay Desert Club, Grandview, whatever) within the next 45 days  for 7500-9000 pts.

Are weeks at those resorts generally available as points specials? Or do they hang on to them as "last call vacations", since I've read often that RCI rents them out rather than offers them for trades...

Thanks in advance!
mb.


----------



## itisme (Jun 4, 2010)

Below are two LV resorts currently have availability in Last Call. I thing for the US members it is $145.  There was a recent thread on this. My view is that 9K point exchanges would cost almost the same as just purchasing on last call. 


Displaying 1-2 of 2 resorts  Page  1   

Grandview at Las Vegas (#6923)  15  available units  
1 BR

Check-In Date Range 
11-Jun-2010 - 18-Jul-2010

Price
CAD 285.00  




The Cliffs at Peace Canyon (#6389)  7  available units  
1 BR

Check-In Date Range 
12-Jun-2010 - 
17-Jul-2010


Price
CAD 285.00


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2010)

For me to post great stuff for 7,500-9,000 points, I would have to stay up until 11:00!  I don't do that anymore.  My eyes close at 10:30, every night.  

The most inventory for the low points is always between midnight-1:00 a.m. Eastern Time.  I live in Mountain Time.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 4, 2010)

I just checked RCI for the next 10 weeks and don't see one single Las Vegas 7500-9000 point exchanges.  I used a check in date of June 14th and beyond for 10 weeks.  I see:

Royal Vacation Suites  (#4207) 
Las Vegas, NV, USA 
RCI Points Range: 17,000 - 26,000 
Available Unit Size: S - 1 
Check-in Date Range: 7/30/10 - 8/20/10 


The Carriage House  (#1837) 
Las Vegas, NV, USA 
RCI Points Range: 22,000 
Available Unit Size: S - S 
Check-in Date Range: 8/21/10 


Bluegreen Club 36  (#A851) 
Las Vegas, NV, USA 
RCI Points Range: 43,500 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 
Check-in Date Range: 7/30/10 

That's it tonight.  I'm not staying up til 1am either.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 4, 2010)

*RCI Instant Exchange.*




MollyBuzz said:


> As someone sho is STILL on the fence about buying into an RCI Points resale..would a current RCI points member be willing to give me an example of what might be available say within 45 days from now, of any of the 7500-9000 points specials?  If I could log in and see these myself as a non-member, I would.


Anything that RCI Weeks still has available for exchange when it gets to the 60-day mark before check-in is spozed to be available for no more than 9*,*000 points + exchange fee. 

Obviously, lots of those are going to be the dogs & cats of the timeshare world, or nice resorts during off-peak seasons, or both.  Otherwise they would not still be up for grabs within 60 days of check-in. 

So if you're not choosy, or if you like timeshare vacationing during the off-seasons, you might be able to snap up some outstanding full-week 9*,*000- or even 7*,*500-point _Instant Exchange_ reservations. 

Keep in mind that _Instant Exchange_ is only for _points_ reservations at _weeks_ timeshares with 60-days (or fewer) to go before check-in when the reservation is made.  That means you won't get Summer Bay Desert Club via _Instant Exchange_.  Conceivably you might get it via _Last Call_, but not via _Instant Exchange_ because Summer Bay Desert Club is a _points_ timeshare & _Instant Exchange_ applies only to _weeks_ timeshares. 

For straight-points exchanges, RCI requires the full points-value even if the reservation is made today for check-in tomorrow.  (Go figure.) 

Since taking the points plunge in 2005, practically all of our timeshare vacations have been via _Instant Exchange_.  Since diving into points, we've done a straight-points exchange exactly once.  Likewise, we've made an old-fashioned week-for-week exchange also just 1 time since springing for points.  All our other timeshare vacations have been via _Instant Exchange_ or _Last Call_. 

In January 2010, we snagged back-to-back week-long 3BR-3BA _Instant Exchange_ reservations at 2 nice Orlando FL timeshares -- Grand Beach Resort & Cypress Pointe Grande Villas -- each for 7*,*500 points + exchange fee. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## itisme (Jun 5, 2010)

chriskre said:


> I just checked RCI for the next 10 weeks and don't see one single Las Vegas 7500-9000 point exchanges.



Both Grandview and Cliffs that are showing up in last call are points resorts. That is why they are not showing up for 7.5-9K exchange on the points side.


----------



## MollyBuzz (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks all, I appreciate the input..i'm almost thinking about forgoing points altogether, and getting a week instead, and joining RCI (or II, whichever the resort participates in) and instead of worrying about points specials, just having access to last calls and getaways...

thanks again! much appreciated
mb.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 12, 2010)

This is a little off topic, but I must say that I am getting more bang for my points this year.  I jumped on the bandwagon and bought a unit at Summer Bay LV via Ebay a few years ago before the new resort was built.  The week had already been converted to points.  I get 62,200 points per year.  So far, I have used 7500 points for a resort in GA (used last week) and now have two weeks booked next month in Aruba using 9,000 points each.  So, I have used 25,500 for 3 vacations!!!  I can still get 4 additional vacations out of this one timeshare of ownership.  I'm learning how to use the system more to my advantage within the 45 day window.

Btw, I helped a friend purchase her first timeshare last week on Ebay for $1.00.  It's located in TN and is for 52,000 points.  The timeshare came with an additional 52,000 points unused from 2009.  She also got to select a bonus timeshare at another resort only having to pay the closing cost.  I think that she did great!


----------



## NerdAlert (Jun 13, 2010)

*Where do 9000 point (last minutes) show up on RCI site?*

We're new to RCI points. Where do you the last minutes show up? Do they come up under a normal search or do you have to click "Last Minutes" somewhere?
Thanks!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 13, 2010)

NerdAlert said:


> We're new to RCI points. Where do you the last minutes show up? Do they come up under a normal search or do you have to click "Last Minutes" somewhere?
> Thanks!



After you log in go to the "RCI Points Vacations" tab and then choose:

RCI weeks reservation.  You'll need to put a date within 45 days out to see them and then choose your region.  I usually put 6 weeks out into the box.
You can either choose a minimum unit size or just leave it "hotel" and you'll see everything.  There aren't alot of resorts there.  Most of them seem to be older ones but I've gotten great vacations using this system.  I totally love RCI points.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 13, 2010)

Is the inventory identical to the Last Call vacations?  If so, I would think that it would be better to pay the cheap cash price rather than an exchange fee (almost as much as the cash price!) plus points.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 13, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Is the inventory identical to the Last Call vacations?  If so, I would think that it would be better to pay the cheap cash price rather than an exchange fee (almost as much as the cash price!) plus points.



Some of it looks like it's overlapping but not always.  Not sure how they decide which to overlap.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 14, 2010)

I usually check daily throughout the day and do not see any overlapping.  The key is to check between 12:00-1:00 AM eastern time, at least, that is how it works best for us.  I even found a unit in Aruba last week at 11:30 PM.  Even though the system is updated during the day, I see more availability between these hours as suggested by other Tuggers.

Btw, I just booked 3 vacations within the last 3 weeks and none of the units were found in Last Call.  I don't see much in Last Call at all.  It certainly is not what it used to be back in the day when we were getting units for $99.00.


----------



## skimble (Jun 20, 2010)

hajjah said:


> I usually check daily throughout the day and do not see any overlapping.  The key is to check between 12:00-1:00 AM eastern time, at least, that is how it works best for us.  I even found a unit in Aruba last week at 11:30 PM.  Even though the system is updated during the day, I see more availability between these hours as suggested by other Tuggers.
> 
> Btw, I just booked 3 vacations within the last 3 weeks and none of the units were found in Last Call.  I don't see much in Last Call at all.  It certainly is not what it used to be back in the day when we were getting units for $99.00.



I don't know if the witching hour is still there... I've not been seeing it work lately.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 21, 2010)

It definately is not what it used to be.  I enjoyed going online at 4:00 AM eastern time and snatching units just about anywhere.  I booked units in Hawaii, Aruba, Mexico, etc. all during those hours without a problem.  The system now is very different.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 21, 2010)

*The witching hour is definitely still there.*



skimble said:


> I don't know if the witching hour is still there... I've not been seeing it work lately.




I check it just about every morning.  They start adding stil between about midnight and 12:30 am usually.  The inventory usually only stays up for about an hour and then for some reason they snatch most of it back, except the ones that are basically always there online.

There are still many great last minute vacations available most mornings when I check during the "witching hour".


----------



## Joan-OH (Jul 10, 2010)

My sister has a points account so recently, I've been helping her to use it.  For example, I log into her account around 12am Eastern and search Florida "weeks" 5 weeks out and will find about 6 timeshares.  Around 12:15am, I get 2-3 pages and by 12:25am I see 5 pages - and some REALLY nice units including Gold Crown, Key West, Gulf Front Fort Myers, both 2 bedrooms.  By 1am, most of the good ones are gone and the rest are gone by morning.  Sometimes I see the goods ones show up for rent here on TUG.  :-(

I'm a night owl & I love finding a deal.   So much so, that I am seriously considering getting a small RCI points account to supplement my Wyndham account

Joan-OH


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2010)

Joan-OH said:


> By 1am, most of the good ones are gone and the rest are gone by morning.  Sometimes I see the goods ones show up for rent here on TUG.  :-(
> 
> 
> Joan-OH



I recommend RCI Points.  I have never seen a unit for rent on TUG that I saw the night before.  That's just too risky for me.  :rofl: I would never risk my RCI Points account.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 10, 2010)

Joan-OH said:


> I log into her account around 12am Eastern and search Florida "weeks" 5 weeks out and will find about 6 timeshares. Around 12:15am, I get 2-3 pages and by 12:25am I see 5 pages - and some REALLY nice units including Gold Crown, Key West, Gulf Front Fort Myers, both 2 bedrooms. By 1am, most of the good ones are gone and the rest are gone by morning.


Do you check this daily, or is it just certain days of the week?  Since most check-ins are Friday or Saturday, I would expect most of these to pop up on two separate days of the week.  I'm not in RCI Points yet, although I hope to be soon.


----------



## Joan-OH (Jul 10, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I recommend RCI Points.  I have never seen a unit for rent on TUG that I saw the night before.  That's just too risky for me.  :rofl: I would never risk my RCI Points account.



Oh yes I've seen it.  It may be a different unit, but when I see a 2 bedroom, Ocean Front Gold Crown show up @ 1230am for check in 2 weeks from now, then it's gone by 12:45am, then the same resort, same unit size goes up for rent here, (and I've seen it several times in the last 2 weeks while I've been following it) I think it's safe to say, a few of them are what I think it is.

I could be wrong.  Just know what I see.

Joan-OH


----------



## Joan-OH (Jul 10, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Do you check this daily, or is it just certain days of the week?  Since most check-ins are Friday or Saturday, I would expect most of these to pop up on two separate days of the week.  I'm not in RCI Points yet, although I hope to be soon.



I've been checking, pretty much when I up that late, 4 or 5 times a week.  I don't bother on Saturdays since the system is down.  Have only been looking for 2 weeks, but it seems consistent.  Of course, all things could change.  A lot of the units are probably "held" from the night before, then released because not confirmed.  I nearly died when I saw the Gallion 2 bedroom for a July check in.

Joan-OH


----------



## wbtimesharer (Jul 10, 2010)

RCI points are awesome.  I have found over 8 weeks in the last 5 years that I booked for between 7-9k points.  With a good points unit running about a penny a point its about $250 for a week including the RCI exchange fee of $179 on the weeks side.  

I have found some in the midnight hour and some during the evening hours and I really don't regularly hunt in the RCI forest.

There are some points ownerships and points for deposits with even less per point costs.  My Grandview triannual gets 16k points for just over $100 annually in MF.

While RCI has scaled back the benefits of Points somewhat in recent years, their points program is still extremely flexible and gets access to a lot of inventory.


----------



## akp (Jul 11, 2010)

*checking rci points on saturdays*

Joan-OH and others,

I check RCI Points on saturdays too even though the message says they'll be down for maintenance.  I've only ever had problems signing in a couple of times.  I think whatever maintenance affects Points must be done by the time I try to log in (11pm CST).


----------



## skimble (Jul 12, 2010)

akp said:


> Joan-OH and others,
> 
> I check RCI Points on saturdays too even though the message says they'll be down for maintenance.  I've only ever had problems signing in a couple of times.  I think whatever maintenance affects Points must be done by the time I try to log in (11pm CST).



I think they've now taken care of this glitch. 
You probably won't see this happening anymore-- at least it wasn't there last Satuday.  
Always keep in mind when you post on here... RCI does monitor these boards.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 12, 2010)

*Exchange Company Revenge ?*




skimble said:


> Always keep in mind when you post on here... RCI does monitor these boards.


Does that mean they'll find a way to get even if they don't like somebody's TUG-BBS entry ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## akp (Jul 12, 2010)

*My post was Saturday around 11pm...*

My post about getting into RCI Points was made Saturday around midnight EST.  If someone wasn't able to access points this past Saturday, it had nothing to do with my post.  Unless RCI has tech support on the ready to read my posts and react immediately, even late on Saturday nights.  

Just in case they do, I have a request:   PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE someone review my account and figure out why it won't let me hold or confirm any units online!  

I'm a big fan of RCi Points and I talk it up to people because I think it is a great program, but the online glitch is killing me!  Since Jan 2010 I haven't been able to hold or confirm anything online.  I've lost several good weeks this way!

In all seriousness, I get the idea of don't ask / don't tell but I don't think this it applies here.   When the various parts of the system are usable again, they immediately cycle back to available status.  They aren't going to artificially hold some part of the system back until 3am rather than 10pm...


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Clear cache*

Akp,

Possible solution - have you cleared your Internet Explorer cache?  I have had similar problems in the past with internet apps due to overloaded cache unable to hold more information.  In IE, go to Tools -> Internet Options -> General (tab), and click Delete under Browsing History.  This may take a while if you haven't done it recently - you would be amazed at how many garbage files IE stores up over time.  For some (poorly written) Web apps (hope RCI isn't listening to me  ), this can cause some issues.

Hope that helps!

M Ross


----------



## skimble (Jul 16, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Does that mean they'll find a way to get even if they don't like somebody's TUG-BBS entry ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



As silly as this may sound, I've often wondered whether they would.  I wonder if they would or could add filters to an individual account.  
I wonder if they do try to get even when they read people gloating about how they've worked the system.


----------



## skimble (Jul 16, 2010)

akp said:


> My post about getting into RCI Points was made Saturday around midnight EST.  If someone wasn't able to access points this past Saturday, it had nothing to do with my post.  Unless RCI has tech support on the ready to read my posts and react immediately, even late on Saturday nights.
> 
> Just in case they do, I have a request:   PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE someone review my account and figure out why it won't let me hold or confirm any units online!
> 
> ...



A couple of years ago, there was a small discussion on TUG about why RCI Points members have such exclussive access to last minute weeks deals via the after hours trading.  The irony of Wyndham, the owner/manager of RCI, giving their owners sloppy seconds on the last minute inventory was bantered about on TUG.  
I think they've corrected this flaw in their system. 

And... I've been an RCI Points fan for years now.  But... I think the gig is up.  The system is changing quickly.


----------

